# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Suggestion buat load gambar atau video ke Forum Koi...

## KANGGA

Kepada Admin Forum..... Ini hanya usulan Rookie aja...

Alangkah baiknya jika diwebsite di mungkinkan untuk load gambar aja ada opsi dari computer di Insert Image. Berhubungan banyak gambar koi hilang dan hanya tinggal gambar kodok di karena link di photobucket di hapus atau bermasalah...

Sangat di sayangkan gambar gambar koi di thread lama hilang padahal akan sangat membantu buat member member (baru atau lama) surfing thread lama buat cuci mata koi koi senior ..

Ini hanya usulan rookie mohon maaf jika tak berkenan...

Terima Kasih dan Have a Nice Day ALL.


Salam 

Kangga.

----------


## epoe

Om Kangga,
Aye setuju dg usul itu. Karena ternyata belajar dr "apre", "lelang", "hasil kontes", dan forum thread yg lain akan sangat bermanfaat bagi yg baru belajar.
Kalo suhu2, itu sudah diluar kepala jadi ngga perlu lagi gambar dan memori ttg obyek ttt, Kita masih belajar membanding2kan, antara pemandangan dg
komentar dan theori2nya.

Salam kenal dan semoga kita bisa ikut jadi "master" dlm waktu tdk terlalu lama. :Yo:

----------


## idul

fasilitas upload foto di sini adalah link ke url lain, saya rasa tidak hanya dari photobucket saja. Yang punya foto di facebook bisa coba share link ikannya sapa tau bisa juga.

----------


## Gold

banyak yang menyediakan jasa upload, coba cari di pak google

----------


## epoe

Thank you berat Om Gold, sy ngga kepikir itu. Betul juga ya  .....
serahkan pada ahlinya saja. Sehingga kita fokus pada menikmati
ikan kesayangan kita saja.

----------

